# MX Leader frame/fork



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Paid spam for my 53cm Merckx MX Leader RBR classified: Merckx MX Leader frame/fork - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


Untitled by danharsha, on Flickr


Untitled by danharsha, on Flickr


Untitled by danharsha, on Flickr


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

way too small for me, did someone snatch this?


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I like the green with yellow.


----------

